# Cheap white sand



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Where do you guys find the cheapest white sand at?

I'm looking for something along the lines of play sand cheap if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I got this at ACE hardware for $4 a 50lb bag
It's white but has tiny specks of different colors in it.
Was surprisingly clean, only had to rinse it for about 30 minutes.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Is that whiter than regular quikrete play sand?

Can the other stuff be sifted out at all? Im looking for something very very white like the Estes' brand.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Home Depot - I used pool filter sand. 40lbs was about 6 bucks. I like it cause its somewhat of a heavy grain and if swished around, it wont float around, but sinks immediately. Definitely wanna rinse it. I got some bad info my LFS and they told me I didnt have to rinse.... 

A one hour job then took me about 4 hours......


----------



## Craigthor (Jan 9, 2007)

go to menards and get a bag of silica sand. looks pure white. it is a farily fine grained sand as well.

Craig


----------



## alpine36 (Aug 20, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> go to menards and get a bag of silica sand. looks pure white. it is a farily fine grained sand as well.
> 
> Craig


they are not in my area?
where else could someone find white sand?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I went everywhere and not a single place had the **** white sand!

For what its worth I am just ordering the 3M stuff from that place thats been posted here with free shipping.

Thanks everyone, I might not have gotten a play sand cheap type of deal but it still beats paying 5$ for those small bags of ESTES' sand.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I was going to suggest Home Depot. The have play sand in various shades from stark white to very dark, and cheap too at $3 for 50lbs. Marketed by pavestone , not that crayola colored sand garbage the sold a while back. The sand I got has little marble chips in it. Neat look to it.


----------



## alpine36 (Aug 20, 2008)

JWerner2 said:


> I went everywhere and not a single place had the darn white sand!
> 
> For what its worth I am just ordering the 3M stuff from that place thats been posted here with free shipping.
> 
> Thanks everyone, I might not have gotten a play sand cheap type of deal but it still beats paying 5$ for those small bags of ESTES' sand.


what place?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

http://www.vbpstore.com/50-lb-bag-of-3m-color-quartz.html


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Joels fish said:


> I was going to suggest Home Depot. The have play sand in various shades from stark white to very dark, and cheap too at $3 for 50lbs. Marketed by pavestone , not that crayola colored sand garbage the sold a while back. The sand I got has little marble chips in it. Neat look to it.


Thats where I get all my play sand and I never saw any of those you mentioned. All mine sells is the regular quikrete( sp? ) kind.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I found it in the Garden section near the pavers and such. It was next to the leveling sand and leveling sand base stone and DIY path and patio stuff. That's where it was in my store anyway.


----------

